# Safety on Lake Livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I took a party out this morning at 6:30. I had checked out the Texas radar this morning before I left the house and knew it would be iffy. Sure enough after hitting Browder's and then the island and catching a couple of white bass the front line came right over moving fast and really roughing the lake up. 
I made the call to head over to Beacon bay and see if it would pass over, well it just got rougher and I feel for those folks who did not head out from the island when I did because it was really was rocking and rolling with a down the pipe North wind.
Livingston is very dangerous with a North wind. I met some folks at the ramp who were fellow 2cool or other fishing board members who were fine folks and I enjoyed visiting with them.
Everyone take care on the water.
SS


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Been out there when a front blew in one night...it wasnt fun...


----------



## aceman93 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have seen that lake look like a ocean barge would get sunk. It can get really dangerous. Be careful out there.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

A guy I work with lost his brother and a friend on Livingston a few years back. They were night fishing and the weather got bad and they lost their boat. His brother made it to a bulk headed bank and couldn't get out, he tied himself to a boat house piling with his live jacket and was found drowned still tied to the piling.

I have been on that lake when she is rough. Was fishing with a friend and his father in-law who were in another boat when the weather took a turn for the worse. They took a wave over the front and capsized under the 190 bridge trying to get the ramp. Plucked both out of the water and pulled the boat in. Talked to my friend a while back and was told his father in-law has not been on the water since the incident.Shook him up pretty good.


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey man I was behind you wed morning on 150 there in coldsprings,I was headed to browders to chase some stripers and whites around the island.We did good until the storm blew in at about 4:30 and the wind blew us around.We ended up chasing birds on the south side of pine island in the white caps and doing pretty well.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Mother nature says she can make a wave one third the hight of the water depth. All is needed is the wind. Remember the waves that went over the dam during Rita?
When it blows most folks want to get back to the ramp and the truck. In reality the safest action is slow into the wind toward the closest lee shore and wait it out. 
In my career I have ridden 400 ft construction barges through 13 different typhoons and this lake still scares the p**s out of me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is right Sunbeam and it should, m,any years ago my family was fishing at the White Rock Creek bridge by Galloway's marina when a tornado hit. I told my ex to get our daughter and run for the car. i struggled up with all of the tackle and stuff just as it hit the marina. We made it ok but many people lost their lives further down the lake. It was reported that some boats were picked up and thrown down into the water never to be seen again. the dam face was littered with boat hulls after that one. Most of the people who got caught were at Pine island and tried to make it to the ramp, like sumbeam said, it is better to beach your boat and wait it out.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Some of you folks probably remember the Derecho event in spring of '86. Those who remember it don't need any reminders of what can happen quickly on the big Lake. Those who don't remember it or never heard of it should read this link...it is worth 5 minutes to read it...and may save your life sometime.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/misc/AbtDerechos/casepages/may171986page.htm


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Meadowlark i remember that day very well, me and a buddy of mine were fishing a bass tournement that day. we were only 300 yards from wolf creek park where we launched from but it took us by surprise. i bet it took 45 min just to get to the boat ramp and what seemed like eternity to get the boat on the trailer battling 6 ft waves one boat ended up in the bed of i guys p/u. my buddy which is now a game warden had a camera and he took a pic of a wave atleast 8 ft tall breaking over the bulk head he blew it up and it hangs on his wall as a reminder of what mother nature can do. be safe everyone the fish will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad you got out when you did SS!!
Check your PFD'S and make sure they are in good condition you may have to depend on them to save your life.
That was a bad day ML but it doesn't scratch the surface of how many lives have been lost on Livingston.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember it well.... I was living on lake houston at the time... 

The barn near beacon bay was owned by Eddie Martin, who know owns the whistle stop cafe near the court house...

Anyway it was one of the worst storms I can ever recall.. 

A pretty bad hail storm hit my house near lake houston as well.... The hail covered the ground..

I was not on the lake that day but my neighbor was and he lost his boat and small dog..

He was with his 65 year old father and 10 year old son and they all made it back alive but were beat up pretty bad.. They were only 100 yards from the boat ramp when the gust hit while trying to make it back and he said 30 seconds later they were in the water..

They were injured trying to climb up on a bulk head by 6-10 foot waves..

At the time I was going to college with the owner of Penwaugh's son (Jack) and Mr Davis told me a large whirlpool came into the slough and freaked everyone out...
He had never seen anything like it before or since.. 

The family farm near goodrich only had a few trees blown down..


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I missed the '86 storm but I do remember it even made the daily TV news in Singapore where I was living at the time.
I wear a CO2 type vest every minute I am on the water. It is stowed so that I have to pick it up to get to the boat key. First thing on and last thing off. I have spent the first 70 years of my life working or playing on the water. By being safe maybe I can make the next 70.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well I think ole bueyes was out in that storm on lake livingston 86...i was trying to remember it awhile back. I knew it was a Sat..some where in may. i was out in a dynatrak, 175 hp good boat and good motor....made a bee line to a slough....and got into protected water. But trailered boat about 4 hrs after the strom and the water was still 4 ft waves. Blew down my tent, got into fight with g/f, not a good weekend. But I have also been in bad storm on conroe, and probably the worst was little lake houston. Had the park police watching me on that one. Same boat...but decide to land the boat where everybody swims at deuseen park. lession to all boaters ...you can't sink the boat if the boats already on bottom(1 1/2 ft of water)....and you can"t drown if you can stand up. I was more worried about the drowning part that the boat part during that storm.
And I had a tough time this 4th of july on livingston after the fireworks. rough...rough had to go under the 190 bridge...I think someone sunk their boat there this year. about 4 ft waves..throw the boat up in the air and hit it. Had to almost tack my way in on that one. The waves where coming over the boat. But like i told my rider....we're buldging more than we are taking in so we'll be alright.
I always found the fish bite best right before a storm...how many times have I told myself "leave now....ah one more then I ll leave"....."leave now....ah one more than I ll leave"......


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about, the terror those people felt that day when it was too late. Those roller looking clouds from the North are the worst.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Derecho Event May 1986,

I was on Galveston Bay that afternoon about halfway between Seabrook and Smiths Point. It was crazy as waves were breaking over the side of my 20' Wellcraft out by the ship channel. I was able to get next to a tug boat on the downwind side that was pushing a barge up the channel and the barge was banging the tug. I remember a deckhand got out and was trying to secure the barge and I thought he was going to get blown in the water. My ex was with me she was really freaking out. We were very lucky that day.


----------



## yack (Jun 2, 2009)

i remember when i was about 12 me and my dad went out on lake houston with a customer and some friends of his for some night fishing. he was not the best driver and ended up swamping the pontoon boat and losing everyones fishing gear. dad and i swam to shore and dad went back for his customer and friends. still think that was the most scared i have ever been.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Big Water on Livingston*

I remember the 86 storm, I was camping with my wife and toddler son at the state park. What a mess









I agree with Bueyescowboy about the 4th of July. I was getting waves over the bow of a 22 ft Larson as I came under the 190 bridge. Spouse, sister and sons's girlfriend with us. All were scared to death. I thought about riding it out but I turned it around and went to the marina. Fortunately, I have good friends who will take a 10:30PM phone call to pick up the trailer and come get you. We talked to an officer at the ramp while were waiting. He confirmed that a boat went down.


----------



## masterscout158 (Apr 10, 2008)

all I can say guys , if you get caught out by pine island when a storm blows in, beach the boat (on the opposite side as the storm is coming from if possible) and ride it out on the island. Your boat can be replaced ,,,,,, but you cant. and always carry a cell phone and an emergency radio.


----------



## masterscout158 (Apr 10, 2008)

*beech it wait it out*

If you get caught out near pine islane, just beech it and wait it out . it WILL pass. it may take over night, but it may just save your life. Always take an emergency radio, a cell phone and a GPS. That phone call can save your life and your family a ton of stress.


----------

